# Wooden Trophies



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

Was asked to make some trophies for a local fund-raising 5K race. The bases are plywood, the bodies are laminated white pine and the house toppers are rock maple. The logo is laser engraved and filled with brown paint. The materials were chosen to represent what houses are made of and all but the maple was leftover from construction projects.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob those are beauties and very well done.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Delivered them to the organizer today and he was very happy with them. Going to try and be at the awards ceremony on Saturday if work doesn't get in the way.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Very cool! Great contribution to a great project!


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice!! I just might have to "borrow" your design. I've made several trophies for holding home run balls. The ones I've made are quit short and squatty.


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Warthog, I work for the local community action program so I was an obvious fit for the organizers.

Very cool ball holders Smokey. Especially the ash one, fitting that you would make an ash holder for a baseball. My only question is which of the 8 designs you want to use. :lol:


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

biscobob said:


> Very cool ball holders Smokey. Especially the ash one, fitting that you would make an ash holder for a baseball. My only question is which of the 8 designs you want to use. :lol:


Nice catch on the use of ash. I only had a small bowl blank so only could make the one. I still need to make 7 more for my grandson to go with the three in the pictures.


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a stack of 3-4 feet long ash baseball bat blanks about 3.5" square. Don't know where your at but if your willing to pay postage I could chop one up for ya. They all have minor defects that got them rejected from the bat shop. Have some rock maple blanks too.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in NE Kansas, Topeka specifically.


----------

